
Show HN: RemoteML – Job Directory for Remote Machine Learning Positions - dmonn
https://remoteml.com/
======
shifte
With so many remote job boards, some of them could do more to be useful to
target customers (people looking for jobs, not companies posting them) by not
simply being "remote job board for X, Y or Z", rather focus on the facets of
what makes working remote actually work.

Time zones, for example. A lot of remote jobs are with companies that only
consider remote work to be work done from your home and only if in the same
city as their office, and during the same hours. While this technically
shouldn't matter, it greatly limits the success and talent pool available when
you don't consider all the available time zones and cities which are great for
remote workers.

Additionally, I've found working remote for companies that don't have a remote
first culture to feel more like grunt in the corner that is ignored than part
of a team and as an experienced professional with values and insights to
contribute to the team. While that might seem like a great deal on paper —
lower on costs — it works out terribly in the long run with ROI.

Working with a completely distributed team (no HQ) on the other hand is the
best job I've had in 10 years, both in terms of culture, team dynamics,
subject matter, salary, location, work environment, etc etc.

~~~
dmonn
I am European and something that bothers me a lot are companies that are
hiring remotely, but then ask me to relocate or are US-only. That's why I
added a category on every RemoteML job post: Anywhere, Remote US and Remote
near HQ

~~~
panzupa
Unfortunately that's a reality. This happens to me a lot. Remote work JUST for
US citizens. The irony is that most of those companies pay attention to not
discriminate people (minorities, sex orientation, disabilities and other
things) but they discriminate those that don't have USA passport :-(

------
chrstphrhrt
This should include compensation ranges.

~~~
dmonn
Good point. Will add in the future!

------
gzeus
I had made a job board for machine learning as well.
[https://mljobslist.com/](https://mljobslist.com/)

Posting a job is free also, unless you want it featured.

I'm glad to see more competition.

~~~
Snackchez
Your site on mobile has a few issues:

1) the typing thing you're doing continuously shifts the page when I'm
scrolling through, regardless how far past I am from it. Really annoying.

2) The fonts don't seem to scale well to smaller screens (weird word wrapping)

I'm on an iPhone 5s.

------
nikofeyn
i resent the fact that machine learning has taken over the ML acronym. :(

~~~
visarga
What other meaning did it displace?

~~~
grzm
Likely they're referring to ML, the programming language
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ML_%28programming_language%29](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ML_%28programming_language%29)

~~~
rococode
I'm curious, did people ever actually refer to those languages as ML? I've
taken classes in Standard ML ("SML") and OCaml and I don't think we ever
called them just "ML" besides acknowledging in the intro that ML the official
family of languages that those dialects fall under.

~~~
weavie
I generally view ML as a family of languages, generally consisting of
algebraic data types, pattern matching, first class functions, currying,
idiomatically functional.. Members are Standard ML, Ocaml, F#, Elm, Haskell,
and to a lesser degree Rust.

------
0b01
Thank you for posting this. Not many ML jobs around other than Jane Street and
Facebook.

------
dtft
This looks like a cash-grab

~~~
PakG1
Everything starts small. Give it a chance.

~~~
dmonn
Thanks :)

